# Forearms are killing me



## OU812IC (Aug 23, 2004)

On the days I do curls and any thing else to work my biceps, my forearms are hurting and becoming so sore that I can't stand for anything to touch them. The pain is in both arms directly inline with my pinky finger between the wrist and the elbow. 

Is there anyone else who has had this problem and if so, what did you do to correct it? Is it just forearm splints or am I doing something wrong in my workout?

Peace,


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 23, 2004)

Sounds like golfer's elbow. How long does the pain last? What type of a bar are your curling with?


----------



## MYRICK (Aug 24, 2004)

Stop Yanking Off So Much


----------



## MYRICK (Aug 24, 2004)

Happened To Me A Few Cycles Ago I Had Taken About 6 Months Off And Then Just Jumped Back Into It And Started Curling More Weight Than I Needed To My Muscles Could Handle It But It Was To Much For My Tendons. Stick To Curling Dumbells Until The Pain Goes Away.


----------



## rebhchad (Aug 24, 2004)

I Agree With Myrick, Stick To Dumbells Until The Pain Goes Away.


----------



## steve65536us (Oct 10, 2004)

*Reply*

I had the same problem when i done my first cycle what I found to help was working the forearm it self when they started to bother me .


----------

